# PHP5: MySQL-Extension nachinstallieren (MySQL nicht lokal installiert!)



## Paula (17. Mai 2006)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe einen Solaris-Server und auf diesem läuft PHP5. Ich möchte PHP nun mit den MySQL-Funktionen erweitern. Wie auf der folgenden Seite zu lesen ist, braucht man die MySQL-Client-Bibliotheken: http://de3.php.net/mysql

Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass auf dem Server MySQL nicht installiert ist und auch nicht installiert werden soll. Im Netzwerk befindet sich ein Linux-Server, der MySQL installiert hat. Wie kann ich mit Hilfe des Linux-Servers die MySQL-Extension nachinstallieren?


----------



## deepthroat (18. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Wie du bereits festgestellt hast benötigt die MySQL Erweiterung für PHP die MySQL Client Bibliotheken. Ohne die funktioniert es nicht. (die MySQL Datenbank kann natürlich auf einem anderen System installiert sein)

Du müßtest entweder eine bereits kompilierte Version der MySQL Client Bibliothek und die MySQL Erweiterung in das System kopieren oder selbst kompilieren.

Gruß


----------



## Paula (19. Mai 2006)

Welche Dateien sind dies eigentlich im speziellen, denn ich finde folgende Dateien: 
	
	
	



```
/var/lib/mysql
/var/lib/mysql/mysql
/usr/share/mysql
/usr/bin/mysql
/usr/lib/mysql
/usr/lib64/mysql
```
 Welches Verzeichnis muss ich mir rüberkopieren?


----------



## deepthroat (19. Mai 2006)

Du brauchst nur die Client-Bibliotheken die unterhalb von /usr/lib[64] liegen und deren Abhängigkeiten die auf dem Zielsystem noch fehlen. Die nennen sich bei MySQL libmysqlclient.*

Die Abhängigkeiten kannst du mit ldd überprüfen.

Die Bibliotheken die sich im  lib64 Verzeichnis befinden sind die 64bit Versionen - ob du die brauchst mußt du entscheiden.

Gruß


----------

